# Possible lease issues....Advice needed



## treedawg (Dec 29, 2005)

I recently offered to lease the farming rights to my property. I had an interested farmer call and inform me that he wanted to farm my property and we agreed on a price. All the while I was walking into my Mason Lodge and my hands were full. I could not write down his information and I told him so. I told him he would need to call me back and we would finalise the details. Try as 
I might I can't even remember his name. 

That was almost 4 weeks ago and I have not heard back from the Gentleman and I've since been contacted by several interested parties.

I am a man of my word and I take pride in that fact. I told him to consider it a done deal and I meant it. I'm not really in a big hurry to finalise the lease, but I'd hate to lose the other prospects and never hear back from the 1st party.

How long should I give the 1st party with the risk of not leasing the property in '06 before I negotiate with the other interested parties?

TD


----------



## big buck down (Dec 29, 2005)

If he is interested than 4 weeks should be plenty of time.  IF you can remember the day and about the time of the call than you can call the phone company and look at the phone records for the number.

BBD


----------



## chrisk (Dec 29, 2005)

I would think if he hasn't called you back in 4 weeks that should be enough time, especially since you told him you couldn't write down his info at the time and he would need to call you back.  

Just my opinion...I'm not a contract lawyer, but I did stay at a holiday in express last night.


----------



## treedawg (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree. Four weeks is a gracious plenty but for many of us our priorities tend to shift durring the holidays. Before I posted this I decided to give him a couple of days into the new year to contact me. If I didn't hear back from him by then I would contact the other interested parties.

My only problem is I gave him my word otherwise......

TD


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree too I would give him until the 1st of the year to get back with you. This time of year alot of people are very busy with holiday and family commitments. 
If he doesn't respond by then, the next person in line gets in IMO.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 30, 2005)

You did tell him to call back, if he hasnt, he is not interested.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 30, 2005)

That's a tough call.  He may not contact you for months since planting season is that far away.


----------



## jhead7416 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you know that he works other property in the area, you can go to or call the county Ag. office or soil conservation office.  This is where he would apply for crop quotas, federal farm aid, etc.  They will be glad to help you locate the farmer.
Like Trizy said, he may not get back to you until it gets closer to planting season.


----------



## treedawg (Jan 1, 2006)

If sure he works other property in the area, but I wouldn't know his name if they told me.

We only had a very brief conversation on my cell phone as I was walking from my truck to my Mason Lodge. My hands were full and I couldn't write otherwise I would have his information.

I've decided to give him until the end of this week and then I'll start going down the list calling other interested parties. 

There's no perfect solution to my problem, but since he knew I couldn't take his information he should have got back with me as I requested.

TD


----------



## Flaboy (Jan 1, 2006)

treedawg:::  all you need to do if you have a good cell phone service is look at your monthly statement and you will see the incoming phone number....


----------



## hpurvis (Jan 2, 2006)

Flaboy said:
			
		

> treedawg:::  all you need to do if you have a good cell phone service is look at your monthly statement and you will see the incoming phone number....



I have had to do that sevceral times or get on the intenet and look at my bill and get a number.


----------



## rocket (Jan 2, 2006)

4 weeks is plenty of time, don't feel bad about it.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my opinion:

4 weeks (especially at this time of year) is NO time at all, especially if he thinks he has already reached a gentleman's agreement with the owner.  

Should be pretty simple to get his number off of the cell phone bill...


----------

